# best area to live in canada?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

where is the best area to live canada base on safety and happy environment,job employment,health and education benefits,nature outdoor/place to hang-out/night life and best value for money?

toronto
vancouver
montreal
winnipeg
halifax
calgary
st.john
ottawa


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

kyokushin723 said:


> where is the best area to live canada base on safety and happy environment,job employment,health and education benefits,nature outdoor/place to hang-out/night life and best value for money?
> 
> toronto
> vancouver
> ...


Moncton


----------



## unhappy pat (Apr 3, 2010)

kyokushin723 said:


> where is the best area to live canada base on safety and happy environment,job employment,health and education benefits,nature outdoor/place to hang-out/night life and best value for money?
> 
> toronto
> vancouver
> ...


Bc is nice, bit more expensive to live there though. But Alberta's ok if you like the outdoors life. lots of lakes, parks etc., good luck!


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

BC, is beautiful and we are in Kelowna which is hot, hardly rains, everyone is sooo laid back and friendly, plenty of schools. A lake to swim in, hiking,mountian biking, skiing and in summer a real holiday feel to the place. Con is that it is a bit expensive but no more than southern UK. BC everytime for me though personally.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

This might help:

Best Places to Live 2010 | MoneySense

Before even looking at this, I would have said Kingston, Ontario. I wasn't surprised to see Kingston listed as #2.


----------



## unhappy pat (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to live in Alberta, just outside of Edson, it doesnt rain much there either, but the people are nice there too. spent 6 years there. It was ok, but the winters put me off 8 months of winter.


----------

